# Instructional site on 92fs



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello,
below is a link that has been very informative to me, a beginner. It is an interactive, and somewhat animated learning technique as to how a Beretta 92fs operates. It shows what goes on in "all" the movements of the action. After each segment, run your mouse over the gun to get different info. I hope you like it,
bwanatom

http://www.genitron.com/IntPistol.html


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice find! :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Cool!

The odd and unique page has some interesting stuff on it too.


----------

